# Looking for female RP NSFW



## FurryFriend69 (Jan 27, 2018)

I’m new to all of this but very creative and willing to put in time to maintain a lengthy sexual TF stable RP with female partner.  I’ve been a closet furry for my entire life until about 6 months ago or so.  I would like to explore my fantasies, so please let me know if interested.


----------



## Pansymoron13 (Feb 12, 2018)

I can try I'm a bit rusty but I have a few girls to choose from I even have a few boys


----------



## FurryFriend69 (Feb 12, 2018)

Sounds good send me a pm with what animals you like to do


----------



## Rabiere (Feb 19, 2018)

hello, i m kind of in the same situation as you with the exploration of the fandom, and i m interested, i can play as a male or female, wichever you need :3.


----------



## Cara L Sanks (Feb 19, 2018)

I am always up for some experimental RP, I am kinda getting back into it and would love to RP with someone.


----------



## BlaqNeko9 (Mar 1, 2018)

I'd like to rp ^^


----------

